

Most Startups Get No Professional Investor Cash - bond
http://www.caycon.com/blog/2011/05/most-startups-get-no-professional-investor-cash/

======
borisfowler
These are very creative ways to fund a business. Angel investments and venture
capital is not always the best way to go because it is hard to get funding
here. However, a little creativity can go a long way.

